# Here is my dog at six months two weeks



## TEZPUR1976 (Jun 29, 2014)

Hi,
this is my girl Tunu at six months two weeks


----------



## lorihd (Nov 30, 2011)

you need a better picture, cant even see her head


----------



## Findlay (Jan 8, 2015)

She's a beauty!!!


----------



## d4mmo (Mar 27, 2013)

female of a good type, good pigment, good withers, nice top line, very good length of croup which is a little steep, ok front angulation, upper arm should be longer and better angled and pasterns look a little upright. very good length of underchest for age. very good rear angulation. soft ears for age.

Nice female


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Very nice.


----------



## TEZPUR1976 (Jun 29, 2014)

Thanks. I really put a lot of research while getting this pup, especially as I had budget constraint.


----------



## TEZPUR1976 (Jun 29, 2014)

*Here is another pic*

This is another pic from different angle


----------



## Sage2016 (Mar 21, 2016)

Looks like a healthy pup..


----------

